# Deadfest August 14-15 (Oakland ,CA)



## Mongo (Jun 25, 2015)

About
DEADFEST 2015 / AUGUST 14th & 15th @ 

THE 
OAKLAND METRO / ALL AGES / $20 EACH DAY 

2 DAY D.I.Y CRUST/HARDCORE/PUNK/GRIND/DOOM/DEATH&BLACK METAL FEST

2 ROOMS / 4 FLOOR STAGES / 15 MINUTE SETS

FRIDAY AUGUST 14TH / 7PM SHARP / ALL AGES / $ 20

CAPITALI$T CASUALTIES (SEA/CA)
COME TO GRIEF (MA/NH)

Terry Savastano/Guitars (Martyrvore/Goat felch /Founder of Grief ex-Disrupt ex-Warhorse etc......) Rick Johnson/Drums (ex-Grief ex-Slugpuncher) Ken E. Bones/Guitars and Vocals (Negative Reaction) Justin Christian/Bass (ex-Morgion ex-Keen of the Crow) We will be performing mostly early Grief material ( First 7",Dismal 12" Come to Grief L.P.)

EXCRUCIATING TERROR (LA)
NOOTHGRUSH (OAK)

ENDLESS DEMISE (LA)
STAPLED SHUT (LA)

PRIMITIVE MAN ( CO)
FUNERARY (AZ)

WORTHLESS EATERS (PDX)
CAVE STATE (LA)

BADR VOGU (OAK)
HAGGUS (OAK)

ARGENTAVIS (SANTA ROSA)
FOLIVORE (SANTA CRUZ)

CHURCH (SAC)
BACKSTABBER (OAK) 



SATURDAY AUGUST 15TH 4PM SHARP!!! / ALL AGES / $20

TERRORIZER L.A.
NAUSEA (LA)

MASS GRAVE (CANADA)
TRANSIENT (PDX)

COMMUNION OF THIEVES (TX)
GEHENNA (RENO/SF)

CLOUD RAT (MI)
CATHETER (CO)

BIO CRISIS (MEXICO)
WAKE (CANADA)

REALITY SHOW (FINLAND)
BACKSLIDER (PHILLY)

LAUGHING DOG (NM)
SORROWER (AZ)

USNEA (PDX)
DOPE RUNNER (CO)

AGE OF COLLAPSE (SD)
DEAD ISSUE (LA)

DREAMING DEAD (LA)
VASTATION (PDX/X-NIGHTNURSE)

HORRENDOUS MISCREATION (CANADA)
ENDORPHINS LOST (SEA)

DEAD CONSPIRACY (PDX)
NEGATIVE STANDARDS (OAK)

YOUR ENEMY (OAK)
FEIND (FRESNO)

DEATH GRAVE (SJ)
ABSTRACTER (OAK)

XHOSTAGEX (OAK)
LOGISTIC SLAUGHTER (LIVERMORE)


lets grind all together for one last time....

STAY PUNK!!! STAY GRIND!!! FUCK SCION!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 25, 2015)

i'll still be stuck in austin. too bad, looks like a sweet show.


----------



## Primitive (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh fuck yes! Was just about to post this then realize you already did. Ill be there for sure!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 14, 2015)

Anyone make it here and want to hang out before the show?


----------

